# For those who drive their husbands CRaZY



## christinaland128 (Jun 2, 2015)

I had to share this because I thought it was too funny!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jun 2, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> I had to share this because I thought it was too funny!
> View attachment 132337


Hahahaha that's good!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2015)

In this household, it's just the other way.
She couldn't care less about my tortoises


----------



## NicoleB26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Omg too funny!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 2, 2015)

Very funny.
Wifey has reluctantly given permission for me to get more whenever I want.
And she does help a bit. 
Despite the tortoise envy.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 2, 2015)

I wish I had an accepting spouse! haha!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny.
> Wifey has reluctantly given permission for me to get more whenever I want.
> And she does help a bit.
> Despite the tortoise envy.


Your lucky I had 21 leopards and at the reptile show I bought another female . You would have thought I killed someone .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 2, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your lucky I had 21 leopards and at the reptile show I bought another female . You would have thought I killed someone .


Well, if you buy females, wifey's bound to be a bit jealous.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 2, 2015)

That's hysterical and so true!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, if you buy females, wifey's bound to be a bit jealous.


No 15 years ago she said as long as none of my torts have hair under their noses I'm safe !


----------



## wellington (Jun 2, 2015)

My husband is a lot of help with my torts and other animals. I was totally up front and honest about my love for animals and that I will do anything for them. I do everything for them, but he will help in an instant and worries about them being too hot or too cold, etc., as much as I do.
But I like the pic.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 2, 2015)

Too funny. My husband tries really hard to be supportive. He is very helpful with them and likes them a lot, but he is doing his best to stop the growth of my collection. He thinks 9 is enough. I think I just have to pace myself.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 2, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Too funny. My husband tries really hard to be supportive. He is very helpful with them and likes them a lot, but he is doing his best to stop the growth of my collection. He thinks 9 is enough. I think I just have to pace myself.


My wife's first husband cheated on her and left . But I've showed her I don't have the time I work 40 hours a week and take care of my water turtles , marginals , leopards ,pancakes , box turtles , Egyptians , Russians ,Greeks , desert torts ,and Herman s .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2015)

True story...When I purchased my two females for $300 I was "forced" to go to the mall and buy her $300 worth of perfume.


----------

